# Shameless Z Nation self promotion



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooo a Friday nite so I may actually get to it!! Never watched Z Nation but I'll DVR this one if I can't watch live!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Are we talking about the Z Nation show that is on on Friday Nights? Congratulations on the opportunity to write one of the episodes.......how exciting. Yes I'll be there for I am a weekly fan of that show!! Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

Haven't missed an episode....... LOVE it!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's pretty cool! I'll have to mark down to watch that one 
Funny coincidence---I saw my best friend that I grew up with in St. Petersburg, FL a couple years ago. He was the youngest of four brothers (no sisters). The next oldest brother to my friend was always around the house and had gotten into acting when he was in the army and I figured he still dabbled in the art somehow. I knew he spent some time in California.
Well, my friend told me his brother is a regular cast member on Z-Nation! I thought---gee, he finally made the big time! I had to watch it just so I could see him and I assume he's still on it.
His name is Russell Hodgkinson, but he always went by "Rusty" when I knew him.

He also had a part in Tim Burton's "Big Fish", as a crazy farmer or something.


----------

